# Whiskey bottle maybe??? HELP



## avrgthundercatho (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi my name is Erin and I live out in Massachusetts. I recently came accross some "free stuff" and found an interesting bottle. I really have no idea about any business of bottle collecting other than they look nice on a window sil.  Hopefully someone can give me an idea of what I have and if its old or not. I do know its aprox 3 1/2 inches wide and aprox 11 1/2 inches tall. It has what I believe is a "pinched pour lip" at the top, and the base is a "smooth base with embossing. The embosing reads D-230, then the next line down is 13 and has almost like a chess peice looking symbol between and a 6. Under that is M 1248 or it could be 3248. The sides do have seams but also have three wheat strands which cross in the middle. The front has a picture of a man with glasses in a circle centered with pictures of buildings. On the left is amost a "city" scene and the right an old colonial sort of house. Above the portrait is the words "Federal Law Forbids Sale or Reuse of This Bottle". Circling the bottom, are three names which the spelling is hard to make out, but to the best of my knowledge reads : William L. Hilken, Harry E. Hilken Jr, and Harry Hilken Sr. Between each of these names is a small star. The color is clear but may have a slight hint or purple in it. The condition of the over all bottle is near mint, with a few light faint scratches. If you could give me any insight as to what this is all about that would be great. Hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 22, 2009)

Greetings! Yes it is indeed a liquor bottle. The phrase "federal law forbids..." was required on all liquor bottles after prohibition, from 1933 to 1964.. I am not familiar with that brand though..


----------



## epackage (Sep 22, 2009)

This is your bottle I think, we have a search feature at the top of the page for future reference, enjoy the site and welcome !!
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-102038/mpage-1/key-hilken/tm.htm#102067


----------



## coboltmoon (Sep 22, 2009)

The bottle probably has a pink tint and not a purple tint. The time frame does not match up. Â¤ Â¤


----------



## HunterGatherer (Sep 23, 2009)

Apparently I belong here. I've been gone for quite some time and the day I check back in, there is a post containing a link to one of mine. Wild.


----------



## Clam (Sep 23, 2009)

Well welcome back from wherever you were hunting and gathering.......Was there any bottles there ?


----------

